# Lightroom crashing while exporting



## d.marquezfotos (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello!
I’m experiencing Lightroom crashes while exporting. Any fixes or solutions? Develop module and everything works fine. However when I export...the application stops responding. Therefore I have to force close. THEN, I go to re open Lightroom and it won’t open. The icon just hops in place. So I have to restart my Mac then Lightroom will open again. I’m a wedding photographer in the middle of the busiest season so this the worst thing. I can’t export and it’s like my photos are being held hostage!! Any fixes?! I’ve contacted adobe and they supposedly do a fix but it just keeps happening. I also uninstalled and re installed. Same crash while exporting happens. I’m on Lightroom classic 9, MacBook Pro 16GB Ram, Catalina 10.15.1. Please help! And thank you in advance!


----------



## Califdan (Nov 23, 2019)

Catalina and LR9 do not play well together.   Folks are impatiently waiting for Adobe and Apple to figure out the (many) issues and get both their products fixed.   In the mean time, some people have had success falling back to LR 8.4.1 on Catalina and other have had success falling back to Mojave with LR9 - or both.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 23, 2019)

Seconding Dan's advice.   The preferred solution is to Roll Back MacOS  to 10.14.x  I've seen no problems with LR Classic v9 on 10.14.6
Another area to explore.  The Lightroom Export process requires lots of free space on the primary drive.  I recommend at least 100GB free on "MacIntosh HD".  If you have less that that, LR may be freezing trying to create temporary staging file for export.    Try exporting only one file to see if you can succeed there , If you do you can then increase the number of files in the export process until you reach some critical fail point.
Something to consider with Catalina is the changes made by Apple in file security. Since I haven't upgraded to Catalina I can't address that.  But it could be that Apple is preventing LR access to the files and folders it need to manage an export.


----------



## nzfilmgirl (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello everyone, I’m new to the forum but was searching online as I have the exact same problem as above. Unfortunately I didn’t make a backup of my catalog before (and hadn’t done Time Machine backups this year because I apparently forgot it was something I used to do!) so when I rolled back to 8.4.1 the catalog was “too new” to open. Is there any way of getting the catalog to work or have I basically lost that data until V9 works with Catalina again?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi nzfilmgirl, this is an old thread, the current versions of Lightroom Classic work fine with Catalina. What problem are you having?


----------



## nzfilmgirl (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi Victoria 

Ah - I was having the same problem as the old thread - freezing (technically not crashing just getting stuck) while exporting, and then having to force close LR, and when trying to reopen it, the icon would just bounce and I’d have to force reset the whole MacBook as it wouldn’t even properly shut down. I could sometimes export 5-8 images at a time, but rarely more than that before it would freeze.

I’ve just spent half the day reverting back to Mojave and reinstalling everything, so now that I have proper back ups (never going without those again), it wouldn’t be so bad to try Catalina again although it does make me a little nervous after all the mucking around!


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2020)

nzfilmgirl said:


> I have proper back ups (never going without those again), it wouldn’t be so bad to try Catalina again although it does make me a little nervous after all the mucking around!


in Converting to v9, Lightroom left your old v8 catalog   So all you had to do when you reverted was open the old v8 catalog instead of the v9 copy.
I I’ve been running Catalina and LR V9 since 10.15.2 and LR 9.1

Make sure you have enough free space on your primary disk for the temp file LR creates during export. Then update you OS  to the latest release of Catalina.  Then upgrade Lightroom Classic to the latest release of V9.


----------



## nzfilmgirl (Mar 10, 2020)

I think I did something silly and lost the old catalog of V8, not quite sure how I managed that. I’m running V9 on Sierra but will try the update again now that I have more free space on my hard drive again (and safe backups!)


----------

